# In Charm orchids is coming to Tamiami show in FL next January



## Heather (Dec 3, 2016)

Naoki sent me the plant list to share: 

Clicking the link will send it to your computer as an excel doc. 

 https://cdn.fbsbx.com/v/t59.2708-2...ac2852e996da4be71a94644d28be&oe=58450EBC&dl=1


----------



## ncart (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you, Heather. According to Mr. Hsiao, you can send a PM via Facebook messenger or email, [email protected]


----------



## Denver (Dec 4, 2016)

anyone know if they are going to be willing to ship pre-orders out to others in the US or if they are just going to be bringing plants to be picked up at the show?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2016)

It says URL signature is expired.


----------



## ncart (Dec 5, 2016)

https://cdn.fbsbx.com/v/t59.2708-21...1211ad26a269bc2273a57eebdd68&oe=5847B1BC&dl=1

I have one in Excel format saved, but I don't know how to upload it.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2016)

That's fine. thanks. Now my problem is I don't know what 90% of the hybrids used in their crosses look like! 
Or even worse, stonei album x phil album-$$$!!! -


----------



## ncart (Dec 5, 2016)

I stopped growing paphs for a while. Thinking about trying again. I picked up three (multi with parvie/brachy).


----------



## phraggy (Dec 7, 2016)

In-Charm is a brilliant company with some very good plants at a decent price.
I bought this esquirolei of them 18months ago and it now has two spikes for the first flowering, Will definitely buy from them again.


----------



## gdupont (Dec 7, 2016)

URL isnt working for me but I'm definitely interested


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2016)

gdupont said:


> URL isnt working for me but I'm definitely interested





Some links if you try and view in tapatalk may not seem to work but if you choose 'web view' the link works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 10, 2016)

Very nice esquirolei ed, the list uploads for me, prices are on the high side though, 60.00 and up for a paph is getting to be expensive you guys!!!


----------



## gdupont (Dec 11, 2016)

troy said:


> Very nice esquirolei ed, the list uploads for me, prices are on the high side though, 60.00 and up for a paph is getting to be expensive you guys!!!



Link still says URL expired for me. Could someone send me the price list?


----------



## ncart (Dec 11, 2016)

gdupont said:


> Link still says URL expired for me. Could someone send me the price list?



PM me your email address. I will send you an Excel version.


----------



## gdupont (Dec 11, 2016)

ncart said:


> PM me your email address. I will send you an Excel version.



Just sent you a PM; thanks so much!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2016)

Does anyone know about who's shipping within the USA?


----------



## ncart (Dec 13, 2016)

You might want to ask Mr. Hsiao [email protected]


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks. If anyone is ordering let me know; there are a few plants I would like to get on that list.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2016)

Ok. I'm ordering a few plants and paying a hefty wire transfer fee. If anyone else is interested let me know ASAP! !#


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Ok. I'm ordering a few plants and paying a hefty wire transfer fee. If anyone else is interested let me know ASAP! !#



:rollhappy: where are they going to fit?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2016)

There's always room for more orchids, plus the order was only 3 plants! It works out to like $70/plant with shipping!


----------

